# Pygmy Doe-- is she?



## BTRT1 (Jun 12, 2014)

My doe (age 4) is about 20" at the shoulder.
Now, she looks SO much like the Pygmy doe I had 25 years ago, but ever since that doe I wondered about the size/build as it isn't typical of Pygmies I have seen since... Until this one. 

She just doesn't have the compact stockiness-- is that because of her height?
Is she still within norms for Pygmies?
(I am debating breeding her next year or getting a more type-y doe this year).
(These kids are myotonic x )

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks like she is probably a Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf mix.


----------



## BTRT1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hmm, that is what I was wondering... She has a more 'dairy' body.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If she's pygmy, she's not your typical looking pygmy. Without papers, there's really no telling what she could be exactly. I would just call her a "pygmy mix."


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Her markings seem to be pygmy but I have also seen the black agouti pattern on nigerians... 20" is within the breed standard. they are allowed to be up to 22 3/8" on does that are 12 months and older. I agree that she is probably a cross but looks mostly pygmy. Here are some pictures of my black agouti and grey agouti pygmies


----------

